# Catch can vs. pcv block off plate



## Rent406 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I'm a first time poster, long time reader. I've been searching out information on catch cans for my car (2006 GLI FSI 56k miles) and I found the block off plate at bsh. I was wondering if anyone would want to weigh in on this. I've read wonderful things about the catch cans that everyone seems to make now. But I can't wrap my head around the block off plate that eliminates the valve/can. Any thoughts?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the BSH stage1 b/o plate. 
All it does is eliminate the pcv and its associated problems.
A catch-can system will remove some particles/elements from the crankcase vapors before sending the vapor to the turbo inlet. While a CC system utilizes the ducting in the valve cover for the pcv...it eliminates all pcv non-return valve functions of opening and closing at specified crankcase pressures and vacuum and will remain open at all times.

See page 13 of the pdf, or page 9 of the document: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/golfgoodies/mk5golfengine.pdf
Does this help?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

ROH ECHT said:


> I have the BSH stage1 b/o plate.
> pressures and vacuum and will remain open at all times.
> 
> See page 13: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/golfgoodies/mk5golfengine.pdf
> Does this help?


I found an error in the illustration on page 34 it points out the fuel pressure limiting valve. But that is actually the fuel pressure regulator. The relief valve is located more to the right and closer to the HPFP. It is shown in the correct location on page 19 in the color illustration.

PS yes I know you didn't write the pdf.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

...it also illustrates the intake cam only has two lobes rather than three. opcorn:

But you are correct on the fprv placement illustrated too...I found that out when I put in my RS4 fprv.

OP, the pcv fix was a necessity...especially when you take it from stock. My pcv was replaced three times, and then they came out with a recall, or open campaign for it, so my VW tech just gave me a new OE pcv to store in my garage because I already had my pcv b/o plate installed.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Savr your money and just get the plate, unless you like the look of the can set up.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I went for the B/O plate too because I clean my intake valves regularly and a CCan wouldn't prevent me doing that altogether.


----------



## Rent406 (Oct 6, 2014)

The block off plate seems to be the way to go. My worry was about the **** the can collected. from what I see here, it's not too much of a worry. 

I have to say, to the untrained eye, those stainless steel cans look pretty impressive.


----------



## Rent406 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just re read your post Roh, you mentioned cleaning your valves. Two questions...

How involved is it?

And

How often do you do that?


----------



## flat tyre (Jul 3, 2013)

It's pretty involved if you don't work on the car a lot.

Does anyone know if you can vent the crankcase only thru the tube from the oil separator? ie, not vent the valve cover?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Do not seal off the crankcase vent to the turbo inlet...asking for damage with that idea unless you have a VTA-CC. I would point one to Integrated Engineering with a question such as this.

My cleaning takes minutes, less than 30, with good results. I usually look at it with the bore-scope every 10k miles and go from there. My build-up will likely decrease since doing my EVAP reroute that I did because my valve cover cracked inside allowing oil to enter the EVAP ducting in the valve cover and go into the turbo inlet(last pic):






My before and after, crappy, bore-scope pics:





EVAP reroute(http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188457):


----------



## Rent406 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you so much! I have a lot to learn, and I'm glad there is a place I can go to for advice.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Rent406 said:


> Thank you so much! I have a lot to learn, and I'm glad there is a place I can go to for advice.


Yep...there are many having gone through tons...so help is easy to find.


----------



## Rent406 (Oct 6, 2014)

I ordered the block off plate late last week. Install looks to good to be true. I look forward to this part!


----------



## Rent406 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just put in my block off plate. My car is smoking terribly now. I've just drove it a few miles, is the smoking normal?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Rent406 said:


> I just put in my block off plate. My car is smoking terribly now. I've just drove it a few miles, is the smoking normal?


Give it some time and if it doesn't improve you may need: http://www.performancebyie.com/evap...t-fsi-with-integrated-engineering-valve-cover
Just let me know what happens...and in the mean time you might want to read this: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188457


----------



## theGLIguy (Dec 2, 2011)

The block off plate only redirects it. Instead of sending it to the intake manifold, you are putting all the crap though the turbo. The Catch can is designed to pull over 90% of it out including the vapors. The catch can is what you truly want. the Block off plate is a waste of money because you are not fixing the issue at all. only redirecting the issue. You run the issue of the oil going though the turbo and messing something up. Do it right and get a catch can.


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

IE EVAP crossover tube relocation kit is to be used with their valve cover. Not saying you can't use it with your stock valve cover but do it right. I have a Vent-To-Atmosphere catch can, IE valve cover, IE Evap crossover tube, IE rear breather block off plate, IE Billet block breather adapter & fittings and hose. In my opinion removing the front and rear PCV system and routing the gases to a catch can that vents to the atmosphere would be the best way to go.


----------



## flat tyre (Jul 3, 2013)

theGLIguy said:


> The Catch can is designed to pull over 90% of it out including the vapors.


I have a suspicion the real number is lower.


----------



## Rent406 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I drove it hard today and the smoke didn't go away. I went back to the stock pcv and the smoke problem vanished. I spoke with my VW tech and he believes I have a leaky gasket in my turbo. I guess it's time to replace that wonderful piece now. What do you guys think?

I've been burning more oil than normal. And I found oil in my lower intake pipe when I did the noise pipe delete. They say that is evidence of a turbo issue.


----------



## Hulk_Vdub (Aug 25, 2012)

So, I'm definitely still learning and not super savvy on this topic, buuuuut. If you get the Block Off plate, "sea foam" the intake manifold once in a while, and religiously change your oil, won't that help reduce a lot of the guck build up/residue in all of the intake components. I am asking not suggesting. and what is everyone's take on this "sea Foam" stuff. Never really used it but it was recommended to me. Clarification would help me out a lot. Thanks.eace:


----------



## VDubsterMKV (Oct 7, 2014)

The FSI motor has major fault all the way from the DV valves to internals and PCV. MKV FSi NEEDS a Catch can. Other wise instead of the vapor from the original PCV going into the Intake manifold, it directs it back to the turbo, which is the reason why it cause smoking from your exhaust. Get the Catch can. Suck up as much of the vapor as you can. helps your valves from getting more sheet on them and causing power loss. its worth it.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Hulk_Vdub said:


> So, I'm definitely still learning and not super savvy on this topic, buuuuut. If you get the Block Off plate, "sea foam" the intake manifold once in a while, and religiously change your oil, won't that help reduce a lot of the guck build up/residue in all of the intake components. I am asking not suggesting. and what is everyone's take on this "sea Foam" stuff. Never really used it but it was recommended to me. Clarification would help me out a lot. Thanks.eace:


You still get vapor recirculation into the turbo inlet from the EVAP reroute with a B/O plate...so you will still get intake valve build-up. Sea-foam is NAPHTHA, hvy. distillates, and iso. alcohol. What are you thinking of using it for?


----------



## Cstoffelmkvgli (12 mo ago)

theGLIguy said:


> The block off plate only redirects it. Instead of sending it to the intake manifold, you are putting all the crap though the turbo. The Catch can is designed to pull over 90% of it out including the vapors. The catch can is what you truly want. the Block off plate is a waste of money because you are not fixing the issue at all. only redirecting the issue. You run the issue of the oil going though the turbo and messing something up. Do it right and get a catch can.


Lol, no. The filter takes care of the "crap" the buildup you get is due to the fact that carbon cannot be cleaned from the injectors, which with PFI systems would be in the intake manifold. The pcv gasses are shared with the intake manifold gasses. The pcv is open under engine vacuum and available to the "carbon" coming from the turbo, boost pipes, intake ECT. With the stock pcv system, the valve cover is receiving ambient air from the boost pipes, turbocharged and air filter under engine vacuum. As soon as the engine goes into boost, the pcv valve shuts and inhibits the air from entering the valve cover and clogging up the pcv inlets. The block off plate keeps that from happening. Just make sure your rear valve cover breather does not have the check valve. That way when the engine is running and there is vacuum on the turbo inlet, the vapors can be sucked into the intake manifold and burned. All the block off plate does is redirect the pcv gasses.


----------

